# I've seen enough, it ain't working, I'm not impressed



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Michael Curry is in way, way over his head.


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

Is he stupid? Why did he bench Sheed at the end of the game (after having shot 8-11).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow.. how did you guys manage to lose that game to the Wizards..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7-9 now after the Iverson trade...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I left, they were up 14, I came back they were down by nine. This attitude that they can play hard for 30 minutes and win the game is toxic, and it's cost them the last 3 games.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> I left, they were up 14, I came back they were down by nine. This attitude that they can play hard for 30 minutes and win the game is toxic, and it's cost them the last 3 games.


This isn't about effort.

Curry is absolutely killing the team with his constant lineup tinkering, sporadic substitution patterns, and small-ball love fest.

I'm all for moving Rodney Stuckey into the starting lineup, but if he wants to play Iverson at the 2, Hamilton at the 3, and Prince at the 4 this is going to be one of the worst defensive teams in the league.

Prince needs to be checking the other teams best wing player, not their power forward.

Stuckey, Rip, Prince, Amir Johnson, and Sheed should be the starters for this team. Iverson should come off the bench in a supped up Manu Ginobili role.

Kwame Brown, Amir Johnson, and Jason Maxiell ALL got DNP - CD's tonight. What the **** is Curry doing!?!? 

So far, my utter disdain for him as a player has not been tempered by his brief coaching tenure.

At the rate this is going, Curry will be fired by New Years and this team will not make the playoffs.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ship Curry out, beg JVG to come in


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

MLKG said:


> This isn't about effort.
> 
> Curry is absolutely killing the team with his constant lineup tinkering, sporadic substitution patterns, and small-ball love fest.
> 
> ...


Curry's lineup tinkering has been spurred by the lack of effort. The two are definately related. I agree that this current starting lineup is stupid though


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

There are several theories for this line up,one of them could be that Curry doesn't have the authority to bench AI even if he wanted to because it would cause a ****storm of problems from Iverson's side (if you play 12 season with a superstar signature on the team,it's hard to adjust starting off the bench,regardless what Allen says in his interviews)...Big talent brings big ego/big problem(s) that most of the coaches don't want to tamper with,something similar, from my point of view, happened when Mo arrived to coach Philly, Allen played through the entire game,every game...I guess not all coaches are like Larry Brown.just a thought...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

by the way, playing McDyess so much last night was stupid.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

everything would of been fine if the AI trade went down during the summer. it just takes time to integrate a unique talent like him into a offense.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

DANNY said:


> everything would of been fine if the AI trade went down during the summer.


you don't know that, it's easy to say it now,given the fact we'll never know...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I want Amare. Screw everyone, get him here in the D.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> I want Amare. Screw everyone, get him here in the D.


:clap: couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He hates Phoenix, and we can make them improve. Ship them Rip/Rasheed and a member of the zoo-crew.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

im hoping the Pistons lose 10 in a row then Joe will have no choice but to get rid of Curry


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

i agree


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

OK, I with all the Curry hate, but this was ridiculous. He almost blew this game by keeping the bench in after they let Charlotte get within 15. As it was, they stayed, and Charlotte got within 9 before he put any of the starters in.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Sliccat said:


> OK, I with all the Curry hate, but this was ridiculous. He almost blew this game by keeping the bench in after they let Charlotte get within 15. As it was, they stayed, and Charlotte got within 9 before he put any of the starters in.


to sum that entire paragraph up, you can just type "Pistons Syndrome"


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> to sum that entire paragraph up, you can just type "Pistons Syndrome"


No, this is more. Not only has it happened four times in the past five games (PHI, WAS, IND, CHA), but this one was a direct result of putting the bench in before the game was really over. Curry is way to quick to forfeit his rotation, and he completely squandered this lead. This wasn't even the players' fault. It was also weird that Johnson never played. He doesn't seem to be a part of Curry's plans anymore.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, you almost managed to blow another game.. :no:

The past few games (eg. Charlotte, Washington), I've watched til round half-time with the Pistons up 10-20 pts only to return to a loss or in this case a game that should never have been within 10 pts.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

there ought to be a an over under of how many games Curry will remain with Detroit, i pray he wont stay into the next season


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

At least he recognizes the problem. And AI seems upset about not coming in, if unwilling to talk about it.


> A close victory that left Curry in a foul mood afterward – particularly when asked why he left the team’s leading scorer, Allen Iverson, on the bench for the entire fourth quarter.
> 
> “He shouldn’t even have to go back in that game,” Curry said. “Why would you ask me that about Allen?
> 
> ...


http://www.freep.com/article/20081213/SPORTS03/81213083/1048/SPORTS


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Why is Iverson changing his story?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

> “Honestly, I didn’t want to go back in,” said Iverson, who scored 20 points through three quarters. “I felt that our second team should have closed that thing out.”


From the game recap.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Its not curry's falt, Joe has been making dumb moves after dumb moves. It all started with darko, now its come full circle with trading billups for essentially nothing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Our Next 5 games:

@ Milwaukee
Orlando
New Jersey
Sacramento
@ La Clippers



This looks to be a rather easy stretch for us as on paper we should win 4 out of the 5. Winning 4 out of 5 would be huge for us IMO. We need to start distancing ourselves from the other teams in the conference and secure homecourt at least for the first round. If we end up having to play Cleveland, Boston, or Orlando in the 1st round I don't like our chances.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

OK, this is ridiculous. I love him, but AI is ****ing up the pistons' offense with his terrible pick and roll/fade play. He just missed rasheed twice in a row and hit mcdyess late. I've seen him do this really well with Chris Webber, so I don't know the problem. But it's making the offense much less efficient.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

and to not be so negative, the pistons are playing excellent defense the last two games. What a coincidence.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I missed that tonight would be an early start time, who marked Devin Harris tonight?

And thank you Mr. Lopez. I expected the Pistons would let him get his numbers down low and focus on Harris. Helped out my fantasy team, good ol' one day rentals.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> I missed that tonight would be an early start time, who marked Devin Harris tonight?
> 
> And thank you Mr. Lopez. I expected the Pistons would let him get his numbers down low and focus on Harris. Helped out my fantasy team, good ol' one day rentals.


Arron Aflalo did an outright amazing job. A couple of silly fouls, but I really see him turning into a Bruce Bowen type, with the way he defends and hits 3's. except AA is shorter and a better finisher. He was all over Harris, denying the ball and stopping penetration. And the pistons as a whole did really well helping him. Everybody talks about Stuckey, but Aflalo is turning into an excellent pick.

As soon as Curry says that AI or Rip is coming off the bench, I think it might be time to start being positive about this team.

btw, I never thought I'd say this, but Kwame Brown is a lot better than the minutes he gets.


----------

